# Best way to secure a portable generator



## MonteLSx (Sep 2, 2013)

After today I should be storm ready (having the natural gas line run) so I can have my portable in the rear of my house and connected to the transfer switch.

I live in a low crime area, but know the state's finest always seem to come out during times of need when a storm rips thru. I realize if a thief wants something, he will end up more than likely getting it, but I am looking for recommendations on how you guys secure your portable gens.

It will be located behind my house behind a fence. I planned on putting in a concrete footing to anchor it to the ground with a hardened chain. Have seen others recommend cables but they seem like it would be easier to cut. I suppose anyone with a battery powered cut off would be able to get thru both, but I am trying to deter the stupid teenagers if it came down to it.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

A big chain, or two, and behind a fence are good. Just make it as awkward and hard to carry as possible. Maybe set it up behind some sort of obstacles so it's not just in the middle of a flat field. Anything that can slow them down. Put a "Deer Cam" on it too, so if does go you have a picture. 

That's about all you can do. If someone really wants your generator, they're going to get it.

Of course, bring it in when not in use.

I don't leave mine running all night, there's no need. I did hear about some people having their generators stolen a few years back overnight. The owner would wake up, hear it running, but have no power. When they went out to check they found their lawnmower running in its place!


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

I bought 10 ft of 1/2 inch security chain. I dug a hole around 4 or 5 feet. I put a bolt with two washers on the end of the chain and than bought two 80 lbs bags of concrete and filled the hole. A good lock is very important. I bought a special lock. You put it on between two links and than slide a bolt that locks in place, that way you can't use a bolt cutter to cut the lock. I also use two cables with regular master locks, I also park my truck in front of the gate, and I bought a cheep motion alarm. The most important is a Glock 19. You will never stop it but you can slow them down


----------



## MonteLSx (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks guys, all good ideas. Planned on removing the wheels and chaining it down. Figure the frame of the generator may be easier to cut than the chain, so anything I could do to slow them down or make them pass would be great.

I love the idea about the cam. I hadn't thought about not running it at night since I need the sump pump to keep going, but I do have a battery backup that will last at least 6 hours. And that should just be needed during and immediately after the storm.


----------



## Gamomania (Oct 1, 2019)

Keep your generator safe using safety chains. If someone really wants to take your generator they will take it anyway.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Or hide it in plain sight, with a mini-shed like this: https://www.powerequipmentforum.com/forum/64536-post1.html


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

I got some chain with hardened welded links, and a couple of heavy duty padlocks again with short, hardened padlocks. I can either chain it around a metal post supporting a free standing carport or on my front porch around a masonry column. The generator weighs a bit over 400 lbs dry, so it would take at least two strong men to pick it up, probably more.


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

Fenced areas.......two large dogs (pit bulls) in the fenced area?


Pictures and cameras are great if you want to see who took your generator, but I can all but assure you, unless the Police recognize the thief, nothing will be done even with video and photos.
There are some very small GPS trackers available and you might be able to hide one on the generator under the side panels or gas tank and if it's stolen, have the Police meet you at it's current location.


Thieves aren't always dumb, and if they plan to steal your generator, you have to assume they will come equipped to cut any chain or lock.


I have video cameras that can alert me to motion so if someone were to enter my yard I would know even before they reached my valuables. Unfortunately in the USA it has become more of a criminal offense to defend your property, than to steal others property.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Yep. The OP nailed it, when a storm rips through and an extended outage is going on is when generator demand goes nuts. e.g. Some years ago we had an inland hurricane or Sirroco trees, power lines, etc. down everywhere. Had to drive 90 miles to get gas much farther to get a generator power was out for 12 days. A friend drove to Indianapolis and loaded up at HD, Lowe's etc. and more than doubled his money-including rental of the truck and gas. That period was the only time I've heard of generator theft in this area. I'd guess the OP is relatively secure as he has a NG unit, and gas fired units would be preferable to thieves. By all means sink some eyebolts in the pad, add chain and locks for extended outages. Wouldn't fool with them during a "normal" outage.


----------

